# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen gevraagd ; Jongvolwassen afdeling van het GGnet in Doetinchem

## lelshof

Wie heeft ervaringen op de jongvolwassen afdeling van het GGnet in Doetinchem, zowel de open als gesloten afdeling. Graag uw ervaringen

----------


## hartjesgirl

Ik ben meerdere keren opgenomen geweest bij jongvolwassenen afdeling in Doetinchem zowel open als gesloten ik heb eventjes op de open afdeling gezeten en een jaar op de gesloten (en een aantal korte opnames) ik heb daar wisselende tijden gehad omdat ze niet echt met mijn problemen konden omgaan omdat ik moeilijk leer en dingen soms moeilijk begrijp en dan word ik snel boos.

----------

